

Judge Throws Out Craigslist Copyright Lawsuit, But It Can Still Sue Over Data - devinfoley
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/30/craigslist-3taps-lawsuit-decision/

======
rcfox
Does anyone know what "gaining unauthorized access to data on its Web site"
means in this case?

If you're posting links to the content on your site (I roll my eyes at this
condition, but there's the AT&T case, so I added it), and there's no login
screen in front of the data, is there any expectation of privacy for the data?

~~~
eksith
I'm guessing scraping was a no-no. Unlike a search engine, which shows
excerpts pertaining to the block of searched text, a lot of these services
displayed the entire content of the listing.

What was ruled here is that they don't have an exclusive right to user-
generated content, however other sites simply can't spider and re-list all the
entries. That's essentially a mirror of Craigslist not on Craigslist.

~~~
underdown
technically google shows both a cache of your pages and a visual
representation of your site directly on google.com without explicit
permission.

~~~
eru
It is implicit though, since robots.txt is a well known standard.

------
eksith
Craigslist's advantage is that it's one of the most well known; not that it
came up with the listings idea by itself (papers have had these ads for ages).
Their lawsuit angle was that this was a question of "method" which isn't
unique.

Aggregation, on the other hand, is a different matter entirely since that's
essentially scraping the listings data.

------
timtamboy63
Just start charging for an API and everyone's happy

~~~
will_work4tears
No kidding, they could probably make so much more money this way.

